# Death in the Sport of Life



## AWP (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't agree with everything written and it is a long article, but I also think it was some very solid points. Some of the mechanisms he describes (like black humor) are already well known to most of us.

This is a good but sometimes painful read. I know a few areas hit home for me.

Blue Skies, Black Death.

http://blueskiesmag.com/2013/05/17/death-in-the-sport-of-life/


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2013)

Interesting read...  ties in with the military fatalism we've all seen and experienced.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 17, 2013)

Substitute chutes for bombs, and that's the EOD life to a T.

Thank you for finding and sharing.


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2013)

High-risk events are the same the world over. Like you said, @racing_kitty substitute xxx for yyy. Motivations may differ, higher purposes may differ, but at the end of the day the living and dead alike pay the same freight.


----------



## Brill (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow.  Thank you for sharing that.


----------

